# Tác Hại Khi Thở Bằng Miệng



## Dungtran (5/10/19)

Trong số chúng ta chắc chắn ai cũng có người thân, bạn bè hay chính chúng ta lại có thói quen thở bằng miệng, một thói quen tưởng chừng không liên quan đến sức khỏe con người. Nhưng, nhiều thông kế lại cho thấy rằng, nguy cơ làm biến dạng cơ thể và làm thay đổi cơ mặt lại xảy ra đáng kể do thở bằng miệng gây ra.

Tưởng chừng là thói quen đơn giản, vô hại đến cơ thể vì vậy mọi người thường có xu hướng “ mặc kệ” vì vậy hãy cùng Tatana tìm hiểu tác hại thực sự tác động đến cơ thể thế nào, khi thói quen thở bằng miệng không được khắc phục nhé!

Nguyên nhân chính khiến chúng ta có thói quen thở bằng miệng là do:

Bẩm sinh
Do bệnh tật: viêm xoang, viêm mũi
Phẫu thuật





_Viêm mũi, viêm xoang là nguyên nhân khiến thở bằng miệng để lấy đủ oxy cho cơ thể_​*Tác hại khi thở bằng miệng*

*Những tác động lên cơ thể khi thở bằng miệng:*

Cơ thể bị thiếu oxy lên thường xuyên phải há to miệng nuốt khí sẽ khiến đầu thường xuyên nghiêng sang một bên, lâu dài sẽ khiến cột sống biến dạng.
Ngực sẽ bị biến dạng thành kiểu ngực chim bồ câu do thực quản bị hạ thấp, giọng nói khàn hay nói bằng giọng mũi.
Da xanh xao do thiếu oxy do việc thay đồi chức năng hít thở của mũi khiến cho khứu giác giảm, làm khả năng bảo vệ phổi yếu đi vì mất một bức tương lửa quan trọng.
Xương mặt thay đổi khiến khuôn mặt dài ra và hẹp lại, tăng mặt phẳng dưới hàm, chiếc cằm cũng nhỏ đi khiến các răng không chạm vào nhau.
Xương hàm trên bị thu hẹp lại một bên hoặc hai bên, cắn chéo ở vùng răng hàm khi nhai. Lợi dễ bị viêm do vi khuẩn xâm nhập khiến hơi thở hôi.
Ngoài ra, việc mở miệng lúc này còn làm oxy trong máu có thể dẫn tới ngưng thở khi ngủ, sưng amidan.

*Biện pháp khắc phục*

*Tránh các nhân gây ngạt mũi, dị ứng*
Các tác nhân gây ra ngạt mũi đó có thể là do bụi bẩn, nấm mốc, dính ở hầu hết những vật dụng nhà cửa, chăn drap gối nệm vì vậy bạn nên thường xuyên thay chăn ga, vỏ gối thường xuyên. Ngoài ra, các phấn hoa hay mùi hương khó chịu cũng là nguyên nhân khiến mũi bạn khó kiểm soát được, vì vậy hãy tránh xa hay dòng các cửa sổ ki có mùa hoa nào tới với hương thơm ngào ngạt






_Vỏ chăn drap gối không được vệ sinh tạo nên mùi hôi, bụi bẩn là tác nhân gây ra dị ứng mũi, ngạt mũi_​*Vệ sinh mũi thường xuyên*
Bạn có thể mua một số dung dịch vệ sinh tại hiệu thuốc hay chỏ đơn giản với môt chút nước ấm và muối để vệ sinh hàng tuần
Sử dụng nghệ
Một số nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, trong nghệ có chứa curcumin, chất này làm ức chế giải phóng histamin, hợp chất được cơ thể tạo ra gây nên các triệu chứng hắt hơi, chảy nước mũi.
Bạn đun sôi một thìa cafe bôt nghệ với nước và uống 2 đến 3 lần một ngày, việc hắt hơi, ngạt mũi sẽ giảm đi đáng kể.

*Luyện tập cách hít thở*
Bài tập sau sẽ giúp bạn trong việc thông đường thở: Chun mũi lại, nhịn thở và bước đi một vài bước. sau đó tiếp tục thở bình thường. Liệu pháp này sẽ giúp cải thiện hoạt động của đường hô hấp và khuyến khích bạn thở bằng mũi khi ngủ.

Với một vài yếu tố trên khiến bạn là một trong những người có thói quen thở bằng miệng, thì cũng vài mẹo trên hi vọng bạn sẽ sớm thoát khỏi căn bệnh tưởng chừng đơn giản này nhé!

*TATANA*​


----------

